

NoSQL no more: let's double down with MoreSQL - ildjaoa
http://tatiyants.com/nosql-no-more-lets-double-down-with-moresql/

======
maratd
Enough of this non-sense. There are 3 fundamental types of data out there.
Dynamic relational data, dynamic non-relational data, and static data.

1\. Data that needs to be modified by the client/server and is relational,
should be stored in a Relational Database Management System (RDBMS) and should
involve SQL.

2\. Data that needs to be modified by a client/server and is _not_ relational
should be stored in one of the many key/value store systems out there. SQL is
pointless when the data is not relational.

3\. Data that does _not_ need to be modified by the client/server should be
stored in flat files. JSON or XML to the rescue.

Can we get back to writing software now?

~~~
shin_lao
A data is not relational or not-relational. Creating relations is a way to
model data. Sometimes it's adequate, sometimes it's not.

As for the separation between "static" and "dynamic", again, I'm not sure I
follow you. The definition of what is static and dynamic depends on how your
model the data. What if you store every update? What is static? What is
dynamic? Is new content dynamic or static?

Additionally, do you imply XML or JSON may be valid to store, say, a HD movie?

------
willvarfar
Its said in jest but I think its true.

Heard that Google use SQL over Map-Reduce?

I naturally had to blog about it:

[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/16399069781/googl...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/16399069781/google-
moresql-is-real)

------
shin_lao
For those who didn't get it, it's an ironic article.

